# Anyone else getting a lot of DD orders today?



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

I have literally turned down at least 50 offers. Mostly because they want me to drive 14 miles for $5.50 or something along those lines. Basically mileage does not equal dollar amount cause there has been a few $10-$12 🦄 

Just figured that issue they had yesterday had something to do with it since it’s a rarity to have that many offers for me.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

14 miles for $5.50? 😲


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Woohaa said:


> 14 miles for $5.50? &#128562;


Yeah, they throw those in there once in a while. Sometimes I think they won't send you any offers for like 30 minutes and then just hit you with a ridiculous offer, thinking possibly...you're desperate and will take whatever you can get. Haven't gotten to that point yet.

It's all a conspiracy I tell you.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> Yeah, they throw those in there once in a while. Sometimes I think they won't send you any offers for like 30 minutes and then just hit you with a ridiculous offer, thinking possibly...you're desperate and will take whatever you can get. Haven't gotten to that point yet.
> 
> It's all a conspiracy I tell you.


Guess there's enough guys in the Los Angeles area to handle the deliveries. I've never seen a DD order that was that long in distance.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Had 77 offers yesterday and only accepted 18. That's about normal for me because at the very least, over a third of those offers I receive are for Walmart. They ALL get declined. Still able to do $19 per hour for 8.5 hrs. I was ok with that.
@OLDSCHOOLPARAD check out this thread lol
https://uberpeople.net/threads/satu...on-doordash-for-all-the-wrong-reasons.373906/


----------



## AndyP21502 (Dec 17, 2018)

It started to really pick up late in my area- after 10pm. I stayed out as long as I could stay awake, logged out a little before midnight.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I've definitely been declining more offers than usual this week. What's with all the $3-$5 offers lately?

I just started my dash today 5 minutes ago and declined my first 5 offers


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Rumor has it, DD wants to get down to $1.25 base per delivery. Not sure if it's true, just what I heard. 
Right now in my market, DD is pretty much stuck on $2-3 base. So if you're seeing $3-5 offers, the customers are only tipping $1-2 bucks. I don't accept anything below $6 and that all depends on the mileage whether I'll even take those. DD is real good at offering $6 bucks for 5.8 miles. That's a decline for me lol


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I stay busier with DD than with UE.


----------



## WhippedCream (Jan 3, 2020)

ColonyMark said:


> I stay busier with DD than with UE.


I only accept $15 and up orders.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Teksaz said:


> Rumor has it, DD wants to get down to $1.25 base per delivery. Not sure if it's true, just what I heard.
> Right now in my market, DD is pretty much stuck on $2-3 base. So if you're seeing $3-5 offers, the customers are only tipping $1-2 bucks. I don't accept anything below $6 and that all depends on the mileage whether I'll even take those. DD is real good at offering $6 bucks for 5.8 miles. That's a decline for me lol


Base is $1.00 in some cities. Shame on DD.


----------



## AndyP21502 (Dec 17, 2018)

I've went as low as $4 plus, but that's only if I'm already driving in that restaurant's location close by, no red card order just a pickup (such as McD's or Roy Rogers), and delivery within a few miles. I'm not going to leave my house, start my vehicle, for a $3 or $4 order.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Teksaz said:


> Rumor has it, DD wants to get down to $1.25 base per delivery. Not sure if it's true, just what I heard.
> Right now in my market, DD is pretty much stuck on $2-3 base. So if you're seeing $3-5 offers, the customers are only tipping $1-2 bucks. I don't accept anything below $6 and that all depends on the mileage whether I'll even take those. DD is real good at offering $6 bucks for 5.8 miles. That's a decline for me lol


Solid 5's Delivery Rule #1.....no matter how far the distance, I do not take an order under $6. I don't care if it's across the street (and yes I've literally had those multiple times, a walk of about 100 feet).


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Solid 5 said:


> Solid 5's Delivery Rule #1.....no matter how far the distance, I do not take an order under $6. I don't care if it's across the street (and yes I've literally had those multiple times, a walk of about 100 feet).


Same $6 minimum for me too, just like before the pay decrease


----------



## WhippedCream (Jan 3, 2020)

Mines $15


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

WhippedCream said:


> Mines $15


Do u do one order/day?

There are days where I don't even get a single $15 order


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

AndyP21502 said:


> I've went as low as $4 plus, but that's only if I'm already driving in that restaurant's location close by, no red card order just a pickup (such as McD's or Roy Rogers), and delivery within a few miles. I'm not going to leave my house, start my vehicle, for a $3 or $4 order.


Roy Rogers? The chicken place right? I was just wondering about them...wondering if they were still around. Gives me nostalgia.



WhippedCream said:


> Mines $15


$15...ouch. Man, good luck out there. Those are like one in a million. Those are the real unicorns.



Solid 5 said:


> Solid 5's Delivery Rule #1.....no matter how far the distance, I do not take an order under $6. I don't care if it's across the street (and yes I've literally had those multiple times, a walk of about 100 feet).


I do McDonal's for $4 under 2 miles. That's an easy $4 in 15 minutes or so. Chic fil a also, as long as lunch or dinner is about done.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> Roy Rogers? The chicken place right? I was just wondering about them...wondering if they were still around. Gives me nostalgia.
> 
> 
> $15...ouch. Man, good luck out there. Those are like one in a million. Those are the real unicorns.


Roy's is more known for their burgers and breakfast but they do have pretty good fried chicken. Always my favorite fast food joint growing up


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> Roy's is more known for their burgers and breakfast but they do have pretty good fried chicken. Always my favorite fast food joint growing up


Didn't know that. Just remember eating chicken there. Good to know they still around. I grew up in the Newark area of NJ and remember them being in that area but haven't seen them there lately.


----------



## WhippedCream (Jan 3, 2020)

uberboy1212 said:


> Roy's is more known for their burgers and breakfast but they do have pretty good fried chicken. Always my favorite fast food joint growing up


Roy Rogers is not selling or ever sold burgers they are just chicken like Popeyes

I've only taken one GrubHub order and that was for $25 Taco Bell order. I definitely don't plan on accepting anything under $15


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

WhippedCream said:


> Roy Rogers is not selling or ever sold burgers they are just chicken like Popeyes
> 
> I've only taken one GrubHub order and that was for $25 Taco Bell order. I definitely don't plan on accepting anything under $15


https://www.royrogersrestaurants.com/
You've clearly never been to Roy Rogers. I've been going there regularly for years. Check their website and menu

Not sure what I would gain from lying about Roy Rogers?


----------



## WhippedCream (Jan 3, 2020)

uberboy1212 said:


> https://www.royrogersrestaurants.com/
> You've clearly never been to Roy Rogers. I've been going there regularly for years. Check their website and menu
> 
> Not sure what I would gain from lying about Roy Rogers?


Roy Rogers from the 90's was all chicken like Popeyes


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

WhippedCream said:


> Roy Rogers from the 90's was all chicken like Popeyes


No actually, they've been selling burgers from day one. They actually only sold burgers and roast beef before adding chicken. Like I said, Ive been eating there my whole life. Stop making shit up you look like an idiot Mr $15

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roy_Rogers_Restaurants
Maybe you're thinking about Kenny Roger's Roasters? Because you clearly dont know anything about Roy Rogers


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> No actually, they've been selling burgers from day one. They actually only sold burgers and roast beef before adding chicken. Like I said, Ive been eating there my whole life. Stop making shit up you look like an idiot Mr $15
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roy_Rogers_Restaurants
> Maybe you're thinking about Kenny Roger's Roasters? Because you clearly dont know anything about Roy Rogers


Pay no mind to the $15 one order troll...............


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> I have literally turned down at least 50 offers. Mostly because they want me to drive 14 miles for $5.50 or something along those lines. Basically mileage does not equal dollar amount cause there has been a few $10-$12 &#129412;
> 
> Just figured that issue they had yesterday had something to do with it since it's a rarity to have that many offers for me.


I turn down about 75% of my pings. It is very frustrating people don't know how to tip or will tip, then DD sends that three dollar minimum shit! If they are that tight, then they should walk to a dollar store and get a pack of ramen noodles or the like. If I take all the garbage, then I'm gonna be living on dollar store food. That's one trade-off I'm not taking!



Teksaz said:


> Rumor has it, DD wants to get down to $1.25 base per delivery. Not sure if it's true, just what I heard.
> Right now in my market, DD is pretty much stuck on $2-3 base. So if you're seeing $3-5 offers, the customers are only tipping $1-2 bucks. I don't accept anything below $6 and that all depends on the mileage whether I'll even take those. DD is real good at offering $6 bucks for 5.8 miles. That's a decline for me lol


Yes, exactly! That's the way it is in my market too. I drive a cab, and remember when alot of people would be taking round trips to pick up their comfort food. Times have changed.


----------



## WhippedCream (Jan 3, 2020)

Solid 5 said:


> Pay no mind to the $15 one order troll...............


honestly $15 isn't even enough to motivate me. Probably over $20 is my threshold..

This was in nj with me growing up. I don't remember these having burgers. But you are correct upon further research.. Maybe they didn't have burgers on my specific nj location..

Uber boy I am a huge fan and definitely don't want any beef. (no pun intended) b


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

here as well detroit mi.
total shit ghetto order offers .
my acc rating used to be 65 % steady today i am near 10 % and still dropping.
yesterday about 40 offers all refused less then a buck a mile let the green card holders accept them . Sorry but these people accept those 2 and 3 dollar orders dd knows that so they keep sending the rates even lower.
So yesterday i did not even even accept a single dd order all gh still ok and lyft just ok . I will turn on dd today to see if they send any fare offers but i really think this is the end of dd for us unless you want to make 10 bucks an hour killing your car. 
I Will shoot for a 0 % acc rating !!


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

DD has been steadily $13-15 hour for the last few weeks. I think they’ve listened to the $1 a mile talk going on because that’s where it’s been. Haven’t been able to do much GH lately, they’re hit or miss when I do go on.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Social Security is paying out now, and fares have been good. I lost my motivation to deliver shit this weekend.


----------

